# Marjorie's hair salon, April 2012



## TranKmasT (Apr 29, 2012)

It's not often that an explore finds the explorer but a while ago I was approached by someone who knows I'm into UE. They explained that a relative, who owned a hair salon had passed away, and offered me the chance to document the place before it was cleared and sold. Obviously I couldn't pass up the offer. 

The salon and the rest of the interior had hardly changed since the 1950s. Marjorie, the owner, had clients up untill the late 1980s. She later retired and lived on her own in the property. A very independant lady. She had never married or had children. 















. 

























































. 














. 


. 














. 










*












Hot hair perming contraption 






Marjorie is pictured left next to the perming machine.*


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 29, 2012)

I clicked on the thread thinking not so good things... by the second row of images I was like "This is fab"! 

These are amazing photographs and very well documented! The photo below is my fav out of the set on here.



>



Thanks for posting these!


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 29, 2012)

What a time capsule! I feel privileged to experience it as sites like this are get less and less,I really enjoyed this report thanks for sharing.Its a slice of social history worth preserving.well done.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 29, 2012)

Such an amazing 'find'. Brilliant.

This one almost looks like a dolls house shot.




TranKmasT said:


>


----------



## RichardH (Apr 29, 2012)

I don't often say that things are awesome, but this is awesome.


----------



## muppet (Apr 29, 2012)

RichardH said:


> I don't often say that things are awesome, but this is awesome.



i dont overuse this word either but this place is awesome . thanks for posting


----------



## Flexible (Apr 29, 2012)

That's brilliant Trank. So many personal touches. Marjorie must have been an incredibly independent lady. Thanks for posting and great back story too.


----------



## piglet84 (Apr 29, 2012)

im pretty new to all this kind of stuff, but seeing these pictures is really inspiring. i havent seen any shots like this before and it looks totally untouched. amazing.


----------



## rectory-rat (Apr 29, 2012)

That's absolutely awesome, thanks for sharing. Would love to do somewhere as untouched as that 

Hopefully when they 'clear' the place it won't all go into skips - so many personal touches there...

-RR


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 29, 2012)

brilliant...


----------



## nelly (Apr 29, 2012)

That really is sooo good, It's like a film set from a 60's TV show!!!


----------



## rectory-rat (Apr 29, 2012)

nelly said:


> That really is sooo good, It's like a film set from a 60's TV show!!!



Exactly that. My first thought was 'if Acorn Antiques had been set in a hairdressers instead, it would have looked so like that'...

-RR


----------



## tank2020 (Apr 30, 2012)

Fantastic, I'm off to the shop to get me self a Purma Special and the wife some Headliners.


----------



## perjury saint (Apr 30, 2012)

Excellent! Love the old bible...


----------



## jongriff (Apr 30, 2012)

WOW! fantastic job mate & a great record of a life work.


----------



## chizyramone (Apr 30, 2012)

Nice one Trank.

I reckon every town had at least one 'Marjorie's'. I remember one down in Milford called 'Gills' where the old girl used to go to , same format and layout and even the same colour pink.


----------



## maximus (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow....simply wow.


----------



## John_D (Apr 30, 2012)

Great find, a time capsule that deserved to be documented for posterity That almost certainly was the sort of place my late mother would have gone in the 1970's/80's.


----------



## a_little_feisty (Apr 30, 2012)

Fantastic . . . really enjoyed these pics . . . Thanks for sharing!


----------



## abel101 (Apr 30, 2012)

Interesting explore!
Beautiful shots aswel!


----------



## Silent Hill (May 1, 2012)

That's just blown me away mate. I love all things vintage, and words can't convey my sheer joy in seeing this. Back in time say's it all, and your shots have certainly done it justice indeed.

Top dollar


----------



## inceptionwave (May 7, 2012)

Fantastic location and great shots, just awesome and inspiring!


----------



## Richard Davies (May 7, 2012)

A great time capsule, it reminds me a bit of some pictures of Flickr of a cafe in east London which was closed for many years but left untouched.


----------



## the|td4 (May 8, 2012)

Great pics etc but this thread has put me onto a downer, the mood of the shots suggests long term solitude to me.

I hope Marjorie wasn't too alone in her advanced years.


----------



## onthebusescrazy (May 8, 2012)

Great find, a time capsule Lots of interesting stuff in that place I really love the photos thank you mate


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 10, 2012)

Fantastic pictures youve done a great job of preserving a slice of history! Thanks for sharing


----------



## skeleton key (May 10, 2012)

Thats a great set and what a location  
Locations like that are so rare yet out there.
Great to see 

Cheers fella


----------



## KingRat (May 11, 2012)

Spectacular!


----------



## TrefforestGump (May 14, 2012)

What a stunning set of photos! Truly brilliant. 

This is what I love about photography. Wonderful.


----------



## smiler (May 14, 2012)

That’s a real Beauty, I loved it, Thanks.


----------



## Black Shuck (May 14, 2012)

WOW just WOW!! That's one of the best I've seen this year. Very very well done.


----------



## jezamon (Jul 20, 2012)

Wow. Just wow!


----------



## Ratters (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks for the bump ^^^ 

Missed this before!! Excellent work mate, really great shots & you've done the place proud.


----------



## Judderman62 (Jul 21, 2012)

now that I like very , very much indeed. cracking backstory too.


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 21, 2012)

Great stuff mate! Top report and pix. The salon was a real blast from the past - just like the one where my mother used to drag me on a weekly basis. God! I got so bored waiting for her head to cook under the dome dryer!!!


----------



## djrich (Jul 21, 2012)

Excellent place and great photos, thanks!


----------



## noggin (Jul 21, 2012)

brilliant bit o nostalgia, few and far between loved the shoulder flashes for the dorset regiment Majorie could have been a land girl possibly
great pics. ta very much


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 21, 2012)

You didn' find a hairdressers, you found a museum. 
Just wow, amazing shots as usual sir.


----------



## dizzydebs (Jul 21, 2012)

Going to show my daughter a trainee hairdresser these pics, maybe she won't moan so much! Amazing shots surely some of the items belong in a museum of some sort, thanks for sharing


----------



## maxmix (Jul 21, 2012)

Missed this originally, what a place, like a living museum, thanks for letting us share your explore


----------



## sonyes (Jul 21, 2012)

Truly fantastic pics! 
A beautiful place, fabulously captured. It's like stepping back in time! 

Love the bedroom shot, and that last shot is just eerily beautiful!


----------



## banshee (Jul 21, 2012)

i'm tempted to go under one of those dalek hair driers and have my hair sucked blue !! i love the wall paper and the handrail on the stairs


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jul 22, 2012)

What a very special explore, truely a time capsule or film set, great detailed images love them....RIP Marjorie


----------



## kehumff (Jul 22, 2012)

Amazing pictures , great find, and so much old stuff, love the last pic with the flaking doll....


----------



## TranKmasT (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks for this recent flurry of comments. Much appreciated.


----------



## Maddie220790 (Aug 1, 2012)

This has just popped up for me! Wow! So many things left! Love these photos a lot! Especially the one of the camera and toilet roll lady!


----------



## freespirits (Aug 1, 2012)

just seen this myself ,,fantastic find and brilliant pix ,,love the cap badges and by the look of it a couple of royal wedding souvenirs ,,king george????


----------



## night crawler (Aug 1, 2012)

What can I say, I was dubious from the name at first but finally gave in to have a look and was glad I did. What a time warp, looks lik ethe place should be in a musium and not in a skip. Well don on documenting it.


----------



## Faing (Aug 1, 2012)

urbex at it best, great shots thank yoi


----------



## _Nyx_ (Aug 5, 2012)

Wonderful little gem of history, beautiful photos


----------



## LulaTaHula (Aug 5, 2012)

What an incredible time capsule! And how fantastic that you were offered the chance to document it before it was too late. Your shots are really excellent


----------



## Potter (Aug 5, 2012)

That really is a time capsule. Some proper museum type stuff there.

Info on that camera:

http://www.earlyphotography.co.uk/site/entry_C63.html


----------



## humberchristop (Aug 6, 2012)

neat to see Marjorie next to the piece of store equipment and then see the actual piece of equipment still there.


----------



## Lucky Pants (Aug 6, 2012)

Top stuff, you look to have captured it really well .


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 6, 2012)

Anybody been lately?


----------



## DARREN138 (Aug 6, 2012)

*Truly Inspiring*

Awesome mate,this is exactly the kind of sets that make Derelict places such a great site!! When the thread said 'Hairdressers' I was not holding out much hope...How wrong was I!!!! This has to be one of the most surreal sets I have seen for a long time,I actually find the shots of the bedroom a little unsettling.This really is one of those rare finds that really do not come along too often and many thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Shubanger (Aug 6, 2012)

God Bless You Majorie,Must Of Been a Lovely Hair Salon Back In The 50s. Lovely Pictures Buddy! Thankyou For Sharing..


----------



## Landie_Man (Aug 6, 2012)

Wow, thats incredible!


----------



## WiNgNuTz (Aug 12, 2012)

It always astounds me that places like this can sit for decades without being vandalised, and everyone around just carries on about their daily lives without a second thought about it! Excellent pics mate, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Thornsguy (Aug 13, 2012)

I used to live almost opposite this shop and always wondered if the interior was still there, thank you for the info

Dave


----------



## corn_flake88 (Aug 23, 2012)

Amazing! Brilliant photos!


----------



## Ace247 (Aug 23, 2012)

Great shots, particularly like the last one... quite brilliant..


----------



## explorer101 (Aug 23, 2012)

not what i was expecting, this is great!

L x


----------



## snkfilms (Oct 2, 2012)

this is fantastic! that mannequin head at the end is just stunning, with all the peeling features. I love it! i wonder what happened to it, did they clear it all out?


----------

